# Pink plant



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Does anyone know what the pink plant in the foreground is?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1852&


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

It looks like Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset.' Although it is hard to tell I say that because the aquascaper also uses some of that hygro in the bottom left corner. 

David


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing but couldn't be sure. The leaves seem wider than sunset. Also, how do you get that pink color? Is it the light? co2? Or substrate?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Low nitrates (<5ppm) + high light will generally bring out the pink in it. Hygro is supposed to be an illegal plant in CA, but i see it everywhere; including my tank. =p


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What's a good way to get the Nitrates that low?


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> What's a good way to get the Nitrates that low?


Hi, 
that is pretty easy. Do frequently water changes, use a large biological filter, low bioload caused by only a few fishes, dense planting of stem plants and you will get very low nitrates. BTW, you will also get very little algae and you will lots of fun.

regards
Robert


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

So no one has any clue? There has to be someone.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Any clue about what?


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Smaller daily doses of ferts should do it. I've also read that high phosphates (2+ppm) help bring out the red/pinks in plants, but i don't have any experience with that.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I mean, no one has any clue to what the pink foreground plant in that picture is?


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

It's just an overexposed Hygrophila polysperma "rosanervig", or "sunset" as David Lim told you in the first response.

You can also see one bud of it in the shadows down to the left. Under strong lighting it tend to crawl and you can almost use it as a foreground plant:


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have seen that tank, from turtleheads first post, somewhere on the net before. If memory serves that plant in question are small echinodorus species, I cannot remember which. Regardless of what it is, probably 80% of the unusual color you see is due to lighting that makes the plants look that pinkish, like GE's 9325K tubes.

I could be remembering wrong though


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Actuall with a closer look I know I am right. Those are advantegous plantlets growing from the mother plant in th eback of the "valley" I suck at echinodorus id's though so someone else is needed for that")


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I actually believe that the plant in the back might be a smaller ottelia species or a crypt because I do see some hints of a crypt in the back. But just the leaf structure of what I can see reminds of an ottelia, but I'm no expert. 

I'm still thinking H. 'sunset' for the pink plants. If you compare the leaf size to the arcuata on the sides it might not be too large and the veins in the leaves is fairly apparent just like hygro 'sunset.'


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

maybe it is this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

David is correct. The plant growing across the hairgrass is the sunset.

The reddish plant in the above photo beneath the sword is _Rotala. sp. 'Goias'_.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

alright time to find some....


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Total Aquatics in Upland has some 'Sunset'.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ok, thanks, I was just in uplands two days ago, but for boomers.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up Calvin My bad!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Calvin?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

What's up CK?!? :0)


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Calvin?


 er......sorry I have a tendency to do that when typing](*,)


----------

